# Brass Part Of Way Wipers? Source?



## BlwnGazkit (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm missing a single way wiper including the brass "cover" piece of it.

Does anyone know of a source for these?

Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2015)

There's a few listings right now on ebay for used ones. 4 for $30. For 9/10Ks, not sure what you have. They don't look hard to make.


----------



## BlwnGazkit (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry, I have a 10L.


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure about the brass cover, but I bought new way wiper stock for my Tree mill restoration here....http://www.ameropean.com/waywipers.htm


----------

